# New bike shopping - some thoughts



## jagron11 (Jul 10, 2011)

Finally throwing my hat into the fray. (well I finally hit my post count minimum). I've been perusing these boards for a couple days now and I'm very impressed with the responses and support. I'm very new to road biking, well biking in general (at least since I was a kid). Ran my first triathlon a couple months ago (gasp I'm one of them) and did it on a MTB :mad2: That really wasn't a great thing. So it prompted me to start searching for a road bike. I'm no speedster so a Tri/TT bike is not an option. Also, as I've done more research I really want to do some road biking, centuries, and some destination fondos. I live in San Diego area so my biking opportunities are pretty plentiful and year round. 

Tomorrow I am heading to a LBS to try a few bikes, Scott CR1 Team, FOCUS Cayo 1.0, and a Jamis (don't know what version). I've also tried a Cervelo RS, Felt Z5, and a Specialized Roubaix Elite Apex. Right now the RS is winning, but the bike shops that carry it in my area don't really have the service to accompany it. I'll likely have to go about 60 mi away for a shop experience I like. The LBS I'm going to tomorrow has been amazing every time I've gone in, and I really want to support them, so hopefully one of the bikes I try feels as good, or better, than the RS. The store seems to be in it for the long haul with me as the customer, and I like that, I'm new to this and will need all the help I can get, and don't like feeling like I'm getting nickle and dimed, when its likely I'll be spending a significant amount of $ through this lifestyle. 

I also am tending to like the SRAM better than Shimano, but that seems hard to come by unfortunately.

So no real asks at this point. Just wanted to put some of my thoughts out there. Hope to get some comments. Thanks in advance, and as soon as I make a choice I'll post pictures, I promise (that is if I can hit the post minimum.)


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

The Roubaix, Scott, Felt, and Cervelo models you are looking at are a all bit more "relaxed" and "upright" than some other bikes. I tend to prefer that sort of geometry (I ride the Roubaix's alum/carbon cousin, the Secteur) but you might want to also consider/try some models that are more aggressive/race oriented as well if you plan to use it for some tri riding. (Even if you don't want a tri-bike per se.)

PS - if you are specifically looking for something Roubaix/RS/Z5-like you should also check out the Cannondale Synapse.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Good background info and a good plan, IMO. You seem to know what you want and are going about getting it in the right ways. 

I also noticed that you're gravitating to the relaxed geo bikes, but that's a fine plan given that you mentioned centuries, and they'll all perform well in tri's. But just for sake of comparison, consider test riding something like a Scott Speedster, Specialized Tarmac, or Felt F series (among other race bikes). 

FWIW, I'd share your concern re: the lack of service/ support at the Cervelo dealer. If you had a few years of experience in the issues of fit/ wrenching, I think it would be of lesser importance, but at the moment I agree that it's a negative.

SRAM versus Shimano is personal preference, but (depending on your terrain/ fitness) maybe give some consideration to the gearing of the bikes of interest (ex: double/ compact/ triple cranksets along with cassette choices). Many LBS's are willing to swap parts out, but there may be charges incurred, so inquire if this is a potential issue.


----------



## jagron11 (Jul 10, 2011)

RJP, thanks for the comments. I'll try and figure out who carries Cannondale in my area. Kind of a frustrating part of this whole experience is how shops only carry certain models. Makes it hard to compare or find. 

PJ352, thanks for the vote of confidence and reassurance. I will see if some of these others are a bit quicker. The shop I'm going to today, also carries Orbea and BMC so I might try one of those as well. Luckily the shop is quite open and wants me to come back numerous times to try to really get the right bike (ie no hard sell to BUY today it won't last...yada yada). 

I was starting to think through the switching out option but don't know if its worth the upgrade cost for the group. I'm not die hard SRAM yet, I'm new, but its just felt better the few (but limited times). and since I'm new I've also gotta consider, shoes, pedals, shorts, jersey, (got the helmet already). 

Fun times.


----------



## tannner611 (Jul 23, 2011)

im in your shoes too, been doin lots of bike shopping this week so im monitoring this thread for advice i can apply to my purchase choice. i loved the madone 4.7 i tried today as well as the scott cr1 team. u didnt mention a budget, what kinda dough are you looking to drop?


----------



## jagron11 (Jul 10, 2011)

*Ride report*

So I did my test rides, Scott Cr1 team, Jamis Xenith Comp, Focus Cayo 4.0. In that order. Scott was alright, uninspiring and felt mushy at one point where I stood up to mash through an intersection. Felt very weird almost like the power went into the ground absorbed, instead of forward. Jamis was very nice, reassuring, did the same stand up at the same intersection and it was the bike, not me, I was able to power into some decent acceleration. Focus was last and just jumping on the bike it felt more spry already to go, but by that time I was BEAT. Each test ride was a 3 mi loop, by by mi 9, I was pretty toast. Remember I am very new to this so not in shape at all! Oddly enough I had a gps app on my iPhone tracking and the focus ride was still faster than the Scott (and just felt more efficient). 

Alas, I didn't leave with a bike. Waiting for the bonus check to come in. Also want to test ride again to be sure. Focus first so I'll be fresh. Also want to try cervelo again since that felt best first time around, my biggest issue with that is I want to stick with this LBS that's really been great. 

BTW price point is between 2-3k, would like to keep it closer to 2 cause I need shoes, pedals (leaning speed play), kit, etc.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

The differences between bikes, especially in the city, are not going to be big enough to be reflected in your lap times. Really, in the city, there's too much interruption for small differences in energy level to be reflected either - I think your GPS tracks are a good illustration of that.

Bike shops are becoming more and more of a service industry. If the Cervelo feels best to you, buy it and don't worry about it. Your favorite shop will still sell its bikes, and you'll still be supporting them, and with a higher margin, when you buy shoes and pedals there, and get work done there. You only have to go to the Cervelo shop for the free service and warranty issues, if you think they're a gang of idiots. I bought my 'cross bike from a shop I don't like very much; most subsequent work on it has been performed elsewhere. Mostly at home, but it's also been to a couple shops I like a lot better.

One of my uncles used to be pretty serious about road racing, but not enough to have free bikes fall into his lap. He told me the other day that for time trials, he used to put clip-on aerobars and an aero front wheel on his bike - those being the two most bang-for-the-buck equipment changes between a road and a purpose-built time trial bike. I suspect that it's a little more complicated than that in terms of fitting if you're doing longer triathlons - for an amateur road racer, a time trial is likely to be pretty short. A race I volunteered at had a 9 mile TT; the classic length for road races is only 40km, just under 25 miles. Compare that to an Ironman-length triathlon's bike leg, and to me it's pretty apparent that getting the setup totally dialed is less important. The point is, though, that many of the differences between road and time trial bikes are not hugely important.

For those of us who are more about enjoying the ride than shaving a small fraction of time off a timed event, the tiny returns on big, expensive equipment differences are actually kind of nice - I'm free to buy the bike I enjoy, or compete on the bike I have. If the bike was more important, going racing would be pretty depressing and I might find myself compromising fun factor for performance.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Re: your ride reports, whether (or not) your criteria is flawed or perceptions skewed, at some point you have to go through the process of elimination. If the Scott just didn't do it for you, I'm not sure a second test ride will, so (FWIW), I think you should do second test rides on the Focus and Cervelo (and the Jamis, if you think it's still in the running). 

This time though, I suggest focusing on the fit, ride and handling of the bikes, along with control placement and feel. Unless you're a powerful (or 'weighty') rider, I'm skeptical that BB flex is going to be discernable, and even if it is, it could be attributed to other things (tires/ pressures/ wheels/ crankset, even gearing). 

Lastly, IME back to back test rides (or as close to that as possible _and_ with the same tire pressures) are best, because ride impressions fade pretty quickly, especially when test riding a few bikes.


----------



## Rdall (Jun 27, 2011)

I am two weeks into road bike ownership after 25 years of exclusive mtbr. Wish I hadn't waited so long! 

Given the hiatus I had no preconceptions on make or brand of equipment. Went to two LBS which came recommended. Ended up trying Scott CR1 as above, Trek Madone 4.5, Giant TCR Comp 2, Defy Advanced 2, Specialized Robaix Elite - all in a comparable price range. Scott was being pushed hard but ended up with Defy Advanced 2. A great ride and the one take away for me was that if you notice a difference after a short ride it will be more so after a longer ride.


----------



## jagron11 (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks all! Great insight. And PJ, Scott is out of the running. Like you said, dont really want to keep rehashing the decision.


----------



## tbsurf (Apr 15, 2010)

I have a Synapse 3, which I love. I liked the feel of it better than the Roubaix., I also liked the store which carries Cannondale much better then the Specialized store. I think buying a new bike and returning for service, etc. at the same store is the way to go (it raises the quality of the service). TB


----------



## jagron11 (Jul 10, 2011)

PJ one other point. Would 215 lbs be considered "powerful" ie weighty?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

It's big enough to avoid weight weenie parts. Production components should mostly be fine, but the current fashion to low spoke count wheels isn't a great thing for heavier riders, or even average-sized riders who ride hard.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jagron11 said:


> PJ one other point. Would 215 lbs be considered "powerful" ie weighty?


Yes, IMO it would. But (and I mean nothing negative by this) it doesn't mean weighty or powerful riders will necessarily outperform a lighter rider, because cycling is more about STW (strength to weight) than_ just _weight. 

In the context I offered the remark, someone in your weight range is more likely to generate and feel flex (from various sources) than someone in my (140 lb.) range. 

Simply put, you're a big block V8 and I'm a high revving 4.


----------



## jagron11 (Jul 10, 2011)

Ok some more info. Hopefully this gets some other responses as well, otherwise I might need to post a new thread, but wanted to start with this current one first. So I am confused and almost demoralized. Went to bike shop number 5 today. It was closer to home and had the bikes I'm leaning towards, Focus, at much better prices. However, the problem is, inventory. All that's pretty much left are the higher end models, pretty much out of the price range. Relatively good value's, but still out of the range. I guess luckily I'm still about 45 days out from my target purchase date, so there's time for the makers to come out with the new bikes.

The other thing I figured out, was that the shop that I thought I really liked, I'm not so sure anymore. They're the most patient, they provided the best test ride, BUT they are the only shop that has really pushed me to a 58, where every other shop sizes me up as a 56 and even perusing these boards I am likely a 56, if not 54, and my buddy who used to work at a bike shop initially sized me up as a 56. Every time I asked for a 56, the person at the shop I liked kind just kept dodging my question, not blatantly but just changing the subject. So now I have an LBS conundrum as well.

Sorry for all the whining, but spending 2-4k is a lot of money, and I want to be sure.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jagron11 said:


> Ok some more info. Hopefully this gets some other responses as well, otherwise I might need to post a new thread, but wanted to start with this current one first. So I am confused and almost demoralized. Went to bike shop number 5 today. It was closer to home and had the bikes I'm leaning towards, Focus, at much better prices. However, the problem is, inventory. All that's pretty much left are the higher end models, pretty much out of the price range. Relatively good value's, but still out of the range. I guess luckily I'm still about 45 days out from my target purchase date, so there's time for the makers to come out with the new bikes.
> 
> The other thing I figured out, was that the shop that I thought I really liked, I'm not so sure anymore. They're the most patient, they provided the best test ride, BUT they are the only shop that has really pushed me to a 58, where every other shop sizes me up as a 56 and even perusing these boards I am likely a 56, if not 54, and my buddy who used to work at a bike shop initially sized me up as a 56. Every time I asked for a 56, the person at the shop I liked kind just kept dodging my question, not blatantly but just changing the subject. So now I have an LBS conundrum as well.
> 
> Sorry for all the whining, but spending 2-4k is a lot of money, and I want to be sure.


Can't help with the issue of LBS inventory (or lack thereof), but on the topic of sizing, if you're checking out diffeent makes/ models, it's possible that most (if not all) of the LBS's are correct. 

Since there are no standards of measuring to determine frame size, the numbers affixed to them are pretty arbitrary, so it's best to get sized/ fitted to bikes of interest and head out on test rides. If the frame size is a 54 and it fits/ feels fine, so be it. Same with 56's and 58's. They're just numbers manufacturers assigned - the geo numbers are what really matter.

Lastly, while it's a fact that some LBS fitters are better than others, putting our best guess of your frame size (based on next to nothing) against someone who's seen you (possibly_ on _the bikes), I'd err on the side of the LBS. But when in doubt, the best way to whittle your choices of LBS's is to visit a few, get sized/ fitted and test ride some bikes. Doing so, based on how you feel on the bikes, should give you a sense of who's guiding you in the right direction.


----------



## Mcdougal (Jul 30, 2011)

Informative thread. I'm in the same boat.


----------



## jagron11 (Jul 10, 2011)

I think I'm going to throw in the towel or a while. Give it a break and wait until I'm done with my sons impending arrival, wife due in 4 weeks, and then ome travel after that. Noticed Jamis put out there 2012 catalog, so hopefully most of the rest are coming. Don't want to get coerced into a 4k bike just because it's the only one left in my size.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

The conventional wisdom is to tell people to buy the most bike they can afford. But most posters have budgets below the "sweet spot." Maybe you'd feel more comfortable if you were looking at something around $1700.

The 2012 bikes are going to cost more and the specs will slip. At least, if '12 is anything like the last couple of years. But they may make '11 bikes a little cheaper in shops that still have them. I was about to say that the season doesn't last forever, but you're in San Diego, so I think it does.


----------



## jagron11 (Jul 10, 2011)

Andrw, I guess I'm a littl confused by your post. Are you saying there is a 1700 range and then a 4000 range? There seemed to be a decent selection in the 2-3k range I was just starting to have problems finding sizes. So now I'll just give it a break for a bit. 

Thanks for all the help though. This board has been great so far.


----------



## webmstrk9 (Aug 12, 2007)

I had been searching for a bike after a hiatus after my Giant Adv Defy 2 was stolen, I took delivery of a Cervelo RS today and it's an amazing bike. The LBS treated me well with this purchase as they have done in the past, a thorough fitting, test ride, and adjustments until it was right. It was time well spent with them, well worth the 2 cases of beer for the guys.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

jagron11 said:


> Andrw, I guess I'm a littl confused by your post. Are you saying there is a 1700 range and then a 4000 range? There seemed to be a decent selection in the 2-3k range I was just starting to have problems finding sizes. So now I'll just give it a break for a bit.
> 
> Thanks for all the help though. This board has been great so far.


Companies that want to sell a lot of bikes come up with something to address every pricepoint.

A $1700 bike has Shimano 105 components, a nice fork, and acceptable wheels.

A $4000 bike has fancier components, a nice fork, and acceptable wheels. The fancier components aren't that different.

Sometimes there's a change in frame technology that may matter to a few people. I think $1700 is kind of a sweet spot price tag - diminishing returns set in right away, but IMHO they get a lot worse going up from there.


----------



## jagron11 (Jul 10, 2011)

Andrw, good points for consideration. I am aware of the diminishing returns, and also know in my current state I won't reap the benefits of the higher end componentry. I do however want to buy something that goes beyond entry level. I work pretty hard so it is a treat for myself and I want to be proud of it and look forward to riding it any chance I get. One of the bikes I was really fond of was in that high 1800 range, so I'll likely get back to that, just want to be able to compare the L vs XL, cause I'm still not sold that I'm an XL.


----------



## ktorj (Jun 11, 2009)

*Road Bike Shopping.*

I'm 6'4" 225 lbs and i ride a 2009 scott cr1 team 61cm. Like you, i completed my first tri on mountain bike a couple of years ago and quickly went road bike shopping. I love my scott! I recently completed an olympic tri and avg 21mph on a relatively flat course. 

I purchased it at RandAcyles in Brooklyn, NY. They were not the best people in the customer service dept. but they have a tremendous selection of bikes. 

I am now looking to upgrade my wheels. My friend just purchased the new Zipp 404's. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jagron11 said:


> One of the bikes I was really fond of was in that high 1800 range, so I'll likely get back to that, just want to be able to compare the L vs XL, cause I'm still not sold that I'm an XL.


If you haven't done so already, I suggest reading the thread below (specifically, velocanman's post) because I think there are commonalities in your situations. 

While I'm of the mind that, _for the majority of riders_, there's almost always a better choice between two frame sizes, he outlines a methodology of when/ why you'd consider the two options. 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=257187


----------



## ktorj (Jun 11, 2009)

*wheels*

Does anyone have any suggestion for a good set of all around wheels? Perhaps carbon racing wheels? I feel like a novice when it comes to racing wheels however I would like to upgrade my entry level Easton's.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ktorj said:


> Does anyone have any suggestion for a good set of all around wheels? Perhaps carbon racing wheels? I feel like a novice when it comes to racing wheels however I would like to upgrade my entry level Easton's.


Considering you're asking about high(er) end wheelsets, you might want to pose your question in the Wheels and Tires forum.


----------



## jagron11 (Jul 10, 2011)

Was wondering what happened to my thread ;-)


----------



## jagron11 (Jul 10, 2011)

*Update - I made a selection!!!*

Ok all. So I pretty much gave up on the "perfect" LBS experience, hell I might have even given up on a good one. So I went with the decent experience and the great price. I decided on a Specialized Roubaix Elite Apex (2011) There was some great close out pricing and best of all this particular LBS was will to actually check for Spec warehouse availability (Gasp). I tried to support the LBS that sponsors our tri club, but upon inquiring on a particular size I was met with "nope we don't have it, try shop X or Y". So I went to shop Z, they had a Tarmac Apex in my size was able to try that and a different version of the roubaix in my size. Definitely liked the Roubaix better. Suits my current and probably future ability. Then when I said I liked the Roubaix better the salesperson actually looked up if it was still available and voila, it was. So they got my business. Should arrive Thursday. I am super excited. Especially at the price I got. Feel I got a good value and did my due diligence. Will be a GREAT starter bike that could last me many years, or at least until I lose 30-40 lbs and better know what I "need" or can make use of. And if that doesn't happen I'm sure this bike will treat me well for years to come.

So a 56 Roubaix Elite Apex (2011). Pictures to come once I take delivery. Will still need to line up shoes, pedals and a kit. Aside from that have a helmet and tire change kit (will need new tubes). Aside from that have a good friend who is an avid cyclist who is excited to hit the roads. So come the next few weekends, you'll see me on my Roubaix whipping around North County San Diego.

Oh yeah, and I'd be remiss if I didn't add that during all of this, my beautiful wife gave birth to my third son. I have a healthy baby boy, and another reason to get my fat a$$ back into shape so I can set a positive role model for my boys. My oldest will be happy that I have a bike so I can go fast and not be so slow during my triathlons (only if he knew it was the motor and not the bike :cryin: 

Thanks all for the comments


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Congrats on the new bike! Nice that you were able to find a LBS willing to show _some_ motivation to earn your business. IMO that's somewhat surprising, given your locale. 

Remember, pics or it didn't happen. 

Oh yeah, congrats on the 'other new addition' as well...


----------



## jagron11 (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks PJ. I think you are a Specialized fan as well, no? It hasn't been the best of experiences, I'll admit. But I won't let it deter me. This shop actually came recommended by my friend who is an experienced biker, but new to the area. Additionally, it is not in as "pricey" of an area, so i think that helped them be a little more willing to make the sale. Kind of sad for the other place, because I know its under new ownership. Wonder if the owner were around he would have been more helpful, or if its the tone at the top.

Either way, I should be riding this weekend!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jagron11 said:


> Thanks PJ. I think you are a Specialized fan as well, no? It hasn't been the best of experiences, I'll admit. But I won't let it deter me. This shop actually came recommended by my friend who is an experienced biker, but new to the area. Additionally, it is not in as "pricey" of an area, so i think that helped them be a little more willing to make the sale. Kind of sad for the other place, because I know its under new ownership. Wonder if the owner were around he would have been more helpful, or if its the tone at the top.
> 
> Either way, I should be riding this weekend!


Yes, I think Specialized offers some well thought out products, but as many of my posts reflect, bike geo (thus, fit) goes a long way in determining what works best for a particular rider, so I primarily choose bikes based on that ... and avoid the marketing hype that seems to permeate the cycling/ sports industry.

Too bad about your LBS experiences; I've had many of the same. I think you made the right decision persuing a reputable shop that showed some motivation to earn your business, because (for a myriad of reasons) the _good_ shops are valuable resources.

Once you get a few miles in, consider updating us with some ride impressions.


----------



## jagron11 (Jul 10, 2011)

Update #2. So my poor experience with LBS's continues. The shop owner/president ordered the WRONG freaking size. Had it written down correctly, repeated what size I wanted but wrote down the wrong code. Ordered a size small. So I went to try it, primarily cause I wanted it for a tri I'm running tomorrow. Some of the guys tried getting me on it, but their bike fitter took a look at me and never even let me get on. He put me on another roubaix in the correct size (but a 5k bike) and through me on a trainer. President came in saw me on it, went right to the back to order me the right size. He knew as well. So at least they're making it right. but I need to use my MTN bike again tomorrow. Whatever will make me stronger.

Guess I get to ride next weekend.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jagron11 said:


> ..... *my poor experience with LBS's continues..... their bike fitter took a look at me and never even let me get on. .... at least they're making it right*.


Actually, you had a _good_ LBS experience. You're just disappointed (and rightfully so) that you can't be riding your new Roubaix tomorrow.

Everyone makes mistakes, but (as you say), they're making it right. Hang in there, and good luck tomorrow! :thumbsup:


----------



## jagron11 (Jul 10, 2011)

Good LBS experience, yes. I left disappointed, but appreciative. Bad luck though, which seems to be par so far.


----------



## fuzzy (Jul 19, 2011)

that mistake should be worth at least a free pair of Speedplay zeros.


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

Your lbs doesn't have a bike they can loan you for the tri?


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

fuzzy said:


> that mistake should be worth at least a free pair of Speedplay zeros.


i agreed...they should give you something for the mistake. :thumbsup:


----------



## Klowhorn (Sep 5, 2011)

*I'd really like a vintage bike. Can I get thoughts and opinions on this one?*

I'd like to buy a vintage road bike. This will be my first one. Can I get thoughts and opinions on this one? I'm 6'4", so I think the size of this will be fine.


----------



## rlyell (Sep 12, 2011)

I am a newbie, having started biking this year after a bad fracture cut short my running career. I bought a Trek 7100 2 months ago as a starter and have become hooked! I have almost 500 miles on the Trek and have been riding with the Louisville Bicycle Club (great organization). I realize I need to upgrade much sooner than expected and am looking at 2 bikes. Any comments on which might be a better bet for road riding for a newbie?
Scattante CFR Elite
Schwinn Paramount Series 6

I appreciate comments.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

rlyell said:


> I am a newbie, having started biking this year after a bad fracture cut short my running career. I bought a Trek 7100 2 months ago as a starter and have become hooked! I have almost 500 miles on the Trek and have been riding with the Louisville Bicycle Club (great organization). I realize I need to upgrade much sooner than expected and am looking at 2 bikes. Any comments on which might be a better bet for road riding for a newbie?
> Scattante CFR Elite
> Schwinn Paramount Series 6
> 
> I appreciate comments.


The price of the Schwinn is around $1,500, so if I'm correct in assuming that's your price range, I suggest visiting some LBS's, discuss your intended uses, cycling experiences, fitness and terrain you'll be riding. The shops should suggest some brands models of interest, size, fit you to them and have you head out on test rides. 

There's nothing wrong with your choices, but the Schwinn (for example) is only available in 4 frame sizes, so it'll either fit or it won't. Most other brands offer more sizes, thus more options. And speaking of options, in your price range you have a few, so avail yourself of them. Shop around, expose yourself to more brands/ models and you're more apt to make a decision you'll be happy with, long term.


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

jagron11 said:


> Andrw, good points for consideration. I am aware of the diminishing returns, and also know in my current state I won't reap the benefits of the higher end componentry. I do however want to buy something that goes beyond entry level. I work pretty hard so it is a treat for myself and I want to be proud of it and look forward to riding it any chance I get. One of the bikes I was really fond of was in that high 1800 range, so I'll likely get back to that, just want to be able to compare the L vs XL, cause I'm still not sold that I'm an XL.


Coming in late and didn't have much to add, but I didn't see your height and inseam listed above. With that info we could five advice on the 56 or 58 cm (L or XL) frame.


----------



## jagron11 (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks velocanman, but I've settled on the 56 Roubaix. In fact, the bike shop inadvertantly ordered a 54, I went in at the owner's request to see if it might work, and even when there fitter took a look, he said it could work, i'm likely a tweener, size wise, but in this case he even recommended the 56 primarily based on my arm length ( I have pretty long arms). So at this point its what I'm going with and what I will feel comfortable with. If it comes to a point that I am so fit, and poweful, and fast, that my riding style requires a different setup, then I'll take it, cause it will likely mean I'm in amazing shape and that will be worth a new whip.


----------



## jagron11 (Jul 10, 2011)

Ok picked it up finally!!!! Speedplay zero's SS, some Shimano shoes. Picked it up with a good friend who was a big help. Then we headed to the coast for an easy 18 mi ride. My body didn't give up on me until about mile 16, some cramps and tingling. But my longest ride before that was 13 miles, so this was furthest by far. Very very happy with it. It was smooth. Will need to dial in the shifting a bit, but I guess I'm supposed to give it a few weeks. And the picture so it exists.


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

very nice bike. ride safe


----------



## rlyell (Sep 12, 2011)

Got it!


----------

